# Thank youuuuuu TTOC



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

I got my membership pack today and within minutes of opening it, I had the stickers on my windows and on my dash  Thank you once again


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the TT Owners Club


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hiya Anney and welcome to the fold.  Now you know we all like pic's so lets see you proudly displaying them (the TTOC stickers of course) :roll:


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Anneymouse said:


> I got my membership pack today and within minutes of opening it, I had the stickers on my windows and on my dash  Thank you once again


welcome...ha, ha, ha, but TPIWWP.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Anneymouse said:


> I got my membership pack today and within minutes of opening it, I had the stickers on my windows and on my dash  Thank you once again


sweeeeeet


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

You guys are photo junkies!










Inside, wasn't sure where this is supposed to go, I like it here










Whilst I am at it............. See see TV!

Drive










front










garage door


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

and thank you T3RBO  I'm all posh now


----------

